# Search BBCode



## Chris (Jan 21, 2006)

Please abuse this to your liking. It will search this site on whatever's in the tag.

(Drop spaces)

```
[ search]Hellraiser[ /search]
```

[search]Hellraiser[/search]


----------



## Roland777 (Jan 21, 2006)

[search]Chris loves Drew[/search]

[search]Drew loves Chris[/search]

A bit too sluggish. Could you perhaps add in an option that loads your predefined search-criterias in the BBcode?


----------



## Chris (Jan 21, 2006)

No. And how the hell is it sluggish?


----------



## Ken (Jan 21, 2006)

Chris said:


> Please abuse this to your liking. It will search this site on whatever's in the tag.
> 
> (Drop spaces)
> 
> ...



See? Now that's some cool shit.


----------



## Chris (Jan 21, 2006)

Sadly, searching on "ugly vomit swirl" gets me nothing. ;(


----------



## Roland777 (Jan 21, 2006)

Sluggish as in imprecise.


----------



## Chris (Jan 21, 2006)

Roland777 said:


> Sluggish as in imprecise.



Do you use the internet, sir?  Tighten up your search terms. If you search for common words, of course it's going to be imprecise.

"Drew loves _____" is like, the biggest possible search you can do. I mean, he loves beer, midgets, donkey porno, long walks on the beach with Vince. How much more bloody broad of a search term could you put in there? 

And everyone "loves Chris".


----------



## Ken (Jan 21, 2006)

Chris said:


> Sadly, searching on "ugly vomit swirl" gets me nothing. ;(



That's because it's not ugly. 

How about [search]Donkey-raping shit eater[/search]?  Sorry, I just watched the South Park movie again yesterday...


----------



## Chris (Jan 21, 2006)

It's just a plain text search. If you put in 4 words, it'll look for all 4 of them. It's not a "new" feature, it's just a BBCode.


----------



## Roland777 (Jan 21, 2006)

Chris said:


> Do you use the internet, sir?  Tighten up your search terms. If you search for common words, of course it's going to be imprecise.



Every come-back I can think of just says "use the regular search, FFS". I just want to rack down on the new feature, Chris.


*LIKE THE FUCKING NON-FUNCTIONAL AUTO-RESIZING SIGNATURE IMAGES.*


----------



## Chris (Jan 21, 2006)

My nutts, sir. Suck them. 

The search BBCode *is* the regular search, you fool!

I still don't know wtf is wrong with the signature thing, right now the only one who can't use big images is... me


----------



## Roland777 (Jan 21, 2006)

Chris said:


> My nutts, sir. Suck them.
> 
> The search BBCode *is* the regular search, you fool!




You cheated on the test. No way did you get that high of a score when you can't even spell "nuts".  

The search BBCode is a blind search without any of the options - sorting, show results as..., search method, etc.


----------



## Chris (Jan 21, 2006)

"Nutts" is funnier than "nuts" dude. If you weren't such a damned noob around these parts, you'd know that I always say "nutts", you filthy Swede. 

The search BBCode isn't meant to replace the advanced search. It's just a handy tool. That's it. It's just like typing your shit into the dropdown box.

If you don't like it, don't fucking use it, lol.


----------



## Roland777 (Jan 22, 2006)

Chris said:


> "Nutts" is funnier than "nuts" dude. If you weren't such a damned noob around these parts, you'd know that I always say "nutts", you filthy Swede.
> 
> The search BBCode isn't meant to replace the advanced search. It's just a handy tool. That's it. It's just like typing your shit into the dropdown box.
> 
> If you don't like it, don't fucking use it, lol.




About as handy as a brick. And don't make me round up the vikings again, yankee! We made it across the atlantic once, we'll fucking do it again!


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

Chris said:


> "Drew loves _____" is like, the biggest possible search you can do. I mean, he loves beer, midgets, donkey porno, long walks on the beach with Vince. How much more bloody broad of a search term could you put in there?



 

Although, "Chris loves Drew" turned up a surprising number of entries...  

Roland, Try searching for {search}"Chris Loves Drew"{/search} not {search}Chris Loves Drew{/search} - the quotation marks should limit the search for that string, not all threads containing any of the words: 

[search]"Chris loves Drew"[/search]

EDIT - fuck, that didn't work either. Oh well.


----------



## noodles (Jan 23, 2006)

[search]The Dark Wolf is gay[/search]

Works pretty good.


----------



## Chris (Jan 23, 2006)

Again, this is just meant to be handy, it's not a "new" option. If you put three words in the search dropdown, it will search for all three of them.

The best results will come from one-word queries.

[search]Tremol-No[/search]


----------



## Drew (Jan 24, 2006)

noodles said:


> [search]The Dark Wolf is gay[/search]
> 
> Works pretty good.



But that returned the entire site...


...oh wait.


----------

